# Great obedience video no equipment on the dog in the center of times square



## jenluvsmaddie (Mar 11, 2013)

Donovan Pinscher Scratch Times Square NYC - YouTube
Thought some may enjoy this.


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

Couldn't take the time to watch the whole thing but what I did see looked quite impressive.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

That looked a little bit dangerous to me. But the dog was very obedient.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

well trained but i'm not sure why he was in the street. did you noticed
the muscians were playing with gloves on? that's impressive.


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

Looked *very* dangerous to me. Not sure what the guy was trying to prove exactly, but the dog *was* obedient.



lauren43 said:


> That looked a little bit dangerous to me. But the dog was very obedient.


----------

